# Galaxy S7 Pro Mode



## KalitheArtist (May 8, 2016)

I just got the galaxy s7, (not the edge), and I have got to say it is absolutely fabulous to have! It's got a pro mode where you can set the white balance, the aperture, ISO, and shutter speed! It's got effects as well. Matrix, center-weighted, or spot metering! Multi-AF or center. I am in love with the manual focus on this thing. It zooms in on what you're trying to get clear, allows you to adjust and then zooms out for you to take the shot. And the best part of all is you can save in raw!

I have some examples here:



















I included the last one unedited because if you zoom in on the bugs they're decently clear!


----------



## limr (May 8, 2016)

Seems pretty impressive, indeed.


----------



## KalitheArtist (May 9, 2016)

limr said:


> Seems pretty impressive, indeed.



I'll be posting comparisons pictures soon between the s7 and my Nikon d3300. But I can't say enough good things about this phone. 

They even sell a lens cover, made by samsung, it's a case that can screw in lenses. The lenses are a telephoto and wide angle lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2016)

KalitheArtist said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty impressive, indeed.
> ...


Really? Crazy. Nikon and Canon will be making phones soon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (May 10, 2016)

KalitheArtist said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty impressive, indeed.
> ...



I've got the Galaxy S4 and have no real plans to replace it any time soon as it serves my purposes just fine. However, when I do replace this phone, I'm probably going to stick with the Galaxy line, so this is good to see. I'm kind of digging the idea of a case with a lens mount!


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2016)

That's very impressive. The S4 camera was horrifyingly bad.

That said, Samsung phones are a nightmare. Camera issues aside, stock Android for the win. (again, not that it has ANYTHING to do with the camera aspect of things... I just can't in good conscience ever say anything good about a Samsung phone without balancing it out a bit.)


----------



## Dao (May 12, 2016)

I like my S6 camera. After the recent update, in Pro mode, now I  can save a photos in RAW format.  I think it maybe the same in S7.

From the settings:
"Save pictures without compression in Pro mode. Each picture will be saved as both a RAW file and a JPG file.  A viewer app is required to view pictures saved as RAW files.  Burst shots cannot be saved as RAW files."


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2016)

Is there any chance anyone with the Galaxy S7 can send me a RAW file? I just wanna play around with one in Lightroom. I'm planning on buying one next week.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2016)

I've used Samsung for awhile now.   Note 4, S6 edge+, Note 5, S7, and now the Note 7.

The Note 7 is hands down The best phone I have ever touched.  They all have great cameras relative to the time they were released but three S7 and Note 7 are damn good for a phone in lowish light and Af.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Is there any chance anyone with the Galaxy S7 can send me a RAW file? I just wanna play around with one in Lightroom. I'm planning on buying one next week.



How does one send a raw file.  Just regular email?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 27, 2016)

jake337 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance anyone with the Galaxy S7 can send me a RAW file? I just wanna play around with one in Lightroom. I'm planning on buying one next week.
> ...



Sure you can send it to my email if its under 20mb, or you can upload it to Google Drive, I think that it work too.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

Okay so I just got done messing around with some raw files from the GS7 that @jake337 was so kindly to supply (thanks man) and I am just mind blown, very impressed for what it is. It totally gives the RX100 M3 a run for its money and it will fit in my pocket so much easier. 

I know what I'm buying next week...


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Okay so I just got done messing around with some raw files from the GS7 that @jake337 was so kindly to supply (thanks man) and I am just mind blown, very impressed for what it is. It totally gives the RX100 M3 a run for its money and it will fit in my pocket so much easier.
> 
> I know what I'm buying next week...



Just to be clear I have the Note 7, not the S7.

Get the Note next week.   I used the S7 for about a month before I got the Note 7.

I thought there was a noticeable difference in how smooth the Note 7 runs.

About those files,  well,  I could have put more effort into them plus it was a crappy  day yesterday.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

jake337 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so I just got done messing around with some raw files from the GS7 that @jake337 was so kindly to supply (thanks man) and I am just mind blown, very impressed for what it is. It totally gives the RX100 M3 a run for its money and it will fit in my pocket so much easier.
> ...



Don't they have the same camera?


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Yeah but the differences are similar to like a D4/D4s comparison.  Small but there.  I wanna say the Note has some features that the S7 doesn't like hyperlapse but I just can't recall at the moment.  

I'm referring to more how the phone works in general as a whole.   It's just smoother and faster.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah the note 7 is too big for me. From my research,  they both have the same exact camera.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes but the interface is slightly different and improved on all parts of the Note.  Is is to big then it's to big.

Don't time it completely it yet.   I gay the Note 5 and got sick of is size but the Note 7 is a bit smaller somehow.  Almost indistinguishable from the s7 edge.

One last thing is if you use the selfie camera you will be very disappointed in the S7.  It's  garbage.  There's  allot of talk about it I  the samsung forums.  It needs a software update as the fixed focus is set too far back.  So gay nothing but excuses front Samsung.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

jake337 said:


> Yes but the interface is slightly different and improved on all parts of the Note.  Is is to big then it's to big.


It also cost more and I have to buy it outright. I already set aside $670 for the S7 and now your telling me its crap? Lol I dont know what to do now for a new phone.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry.   It's definitely not crap. Definitely better than the S6 and Note 5 overall, especially with the camera.

You will not be disappointed unless the selfie camera is crucial to you.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I guess the S8 is coming out in 5 months. So should I wait? Lol


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Yeah the note 7 is too big for me. From my research,  they both have the same exact camera.





nerwin said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but the interface is slightly different and improved on all parts of the Note.  Is is to big then it's to big.
> ...





nerwin said:


> Well I guess the S8 is coming out in 5 months. So should I wait? Lol



Well that's up to you.   I'm on the 6 month jump for Tmobile so I have a different perspective.  If I were in your shoes sms paying cash I probably would be waiting 18-24 months between phones as I would want to to be at least twice as fast.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

So the S7 should be a good performer for a couple years?


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would think so.   I think I would be fine with a Note 4 right now if i wasn't on the jump plan.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

Its just a tough decision, never dumped that much money into a phone before haha. But sick and tired of my cheap crap phones! Besides, I'm selling my Galaxy Tab S2, so it wont be SOO bad.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Its just a tough decision, never dumped that much money into a phone before haha. But sick and tired of my cheap crap phones! Besides, I'm selling my Galaxy Tab S2, so it wont be SOO bad.



I never real did either tool they started the whole jump program. 

Have you checked craiglist and EBay?  They have been doing allot of S7 but one, get one free deals lately and people might be dumping their extra phones.   I almost sold my free one but I am too nice and added a life for my brother-in-law instead.

Who's your carrier and how much is your bill?  Lol i sound like at tmobile rep.


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been looking for a new phone as my contract is up now for my old S5. Been trying to decide between the S7 edge and the note 7, but there is still a few things I'm not sold on yet. The camera looks great (I liked the S6 pro mode on my daughters phone) but I really wish they'd stop adding so much bloatware and have the option to run clean versions of android. The waterproofing is a must have for me too.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

I pay $100/yr for 1000 minutes. No data. Its super cheap. I don't need data as I'm in wifi 95 percent of the time. The other 5 percent, I don't need to be on my phone lol. 

I thought about getting one on eBay, but I just don't trust it and besides if I buy via Samsung directly, I get a free Gear VR!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I pay $100/yr for 1000 minutes. No data. Its super cheap. I don't need data as I'm in wifi 95 percent of the time. The other 5 percent, I don't need to be on my phone lol.
> 
> I thought about getting one on eBay, but I just don't trust it and besides if I buy via Samsung directly, I get a free Gear VR!



$8 a month ain't too bad!  I'm paying 37x more,  lol.  For 6 lines though.

The S7/note 7/edge 7 have the best camera in a phone I've used.  Did you see my vegas thread awhile back?   The images on the strip were pretty clean for a cell phone at night. 

I sent you two more files to play with.   

If toy have Adobe cc you can down load the mobile app to view/edit the dng files on your phone.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool, I'll check them out. 

Yeah, I have Adobe CC. 

I seen a lot of reviews and the sample photos are no where near good as the raw files. 

Still debating if its worth it. I think it might be. I sold my RX100 M3 to help pay for the S7 so I better do it haha. For the type of photos I take wit the Rx100, I can easily take the same shots with the phone and be happy.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 28, 2016)

weepete said:


> I've been looking for a new phone as my contract is up now for my old S5. Been trying to decide between the S7 edge and the note 7, but there is still a few things I'm not sold on yet. The camera looks great (I liked the S6 pro mode on my daughters phone) but I really wish they'd stop adding so much bloatware and have the option to run clean versions of android. The waterproofing is a must have for me too.



What bloatware? I always delete/disable anything I doubt use right when I turn it on.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 28, 2016)

jake337 said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a new phone as my contract is up now for my old S5. Been trying to decide between the S7 edge and the note 7, but there is still a few things I'm not sold on yet. The camera looks great (I liked the S6 pro mode on my daughters phone) but I really wish they'd stop adding so much bloatware and have the option to run clean versions of android. The waterproofing is a must have for me too.
> ...



My dad has an S7 and his is loaded with useless junk from at&t that you cant remove. Atleast when buying from Samsung directly, it will be clean of that stuff. Haha. Im on TMobile too and the rep recommended me buying it directly from Samsung because it would be cheaper. Lol, they are too awesome.


----------



## weepete (Aug 29, 2016)

jake337 said:


> What bloatware? I always delete/disable anything I doubt use right when I turn it on.



All that stuff that you don't use is bloatware. But it's annoying as some of the stuff can't be removed as it's bundled in with the OS so just sits there taking up memory space.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 29, 2016)

Just so everyone knows.

I'm coming from a Microsoft Lumia 640 with Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > What bloatware? I always delete/disable anything I doubt use right when I turn it on.
> ...



Ok.  I guess tmobile doesn't put to much in there.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 29, 2016)

@jake337 What case are you using on your Note 7 or the S7 you had. I'm looking at the Urban Armor Gear. Seems pretty good.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 29, 2016)

Well guess who owns a Samsung Galaxy S7? This guy does. 

It better be worth it. LOL


----------



## weepete (Aug 29, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 29, 2016)

I was going to order it via Samsung's website because the Gear VR was included for free. Looked like a good deal, went to check out and no tax and free shipping. Entered the details and then hit review order and BOOM $60 in tax. Free Gear VR...sure. 

So I bought the phone from B&H Photo, same exactly one. Factory unlocked, black and it was the same price. No free Gear VR but free shipping and tax free AND free 2 day delivery. Samsung said it was going to take 12-14 days to get.

Yep..no Gear VR but my dad has an S7 and he got an Gear VR anyways. So I can use it hahaha.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2016)

nerwin said:


> @jake337 What case are you using on your Note 7 or the S7 you had. I'm looking at the Urban Armor Gear. Seems pretty good.



I've been using Tech21 caaes for years.  I constantly drop my ****.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I was going to order it via Samsung's website because the Gear VR was included for free. Looked like a good deal, went to check out and no tax and free shipping. Entered the details and then hit review order and BOOM $60 in tax. Free Gear VR...sure.
> 
> So I bought the phone from B&H Photo, same exactly one. Factory unlocked, black and it was the same price. No free Gear VR but free shipping and tax free AND free 2 day delivery. Samsung said it was going to take 12-14 days to get.
> 
> Yep..no Gear VR but my dad has an S7 and he got an Gear VR anyways. So I can use it hahaha.



Gear Vr is overrated.  You coulda stroll Check with samsung as i got mine for free from Samsung even though I got my phones through Tmobile.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2016)

On a side note,   I love and hate swipe to text!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 29, 2016)

jake337 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to order it via Samsung's website because the Gear VR was included for free. Looked like a good deal, went to check out and no tax and free shipping. Entered the details and then hit review order and BOOM $60 in tax. Free Gear VR...sure.
> ...



I could check with Samsung, maybe they'll let it slide and be able to get a Gear VR for free, though already have one in the house anyways. No biggie. I have used it and I do find it pretty interesting sometimes. 

I think I'll like the phone, I'm going to sell my tablet which will help with the cost anyways. I doubt I'll use my tablet anymore, the S7 will do the same things my tablet does and be more mobile haha.

Either way, its a HUGE, mega upgrade from my Microsoft phone lol.


----------

